# [SOLVED]:Intel 945 (device agpgart not found)

## emitrax

I'm unable to launch X with the intel driver (only vesa works).

Here is the log

```
(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Please enable agpgart

.(WW) intel(0): VideoRam reduced to 7928 KB (page aligned - was 7931 KB)

(WW) intel(0): DRI2: failed to open drm device

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 7928 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation failed.

(WW) intel(0): Couldn't allocate tiled memory, fb compression disabled

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Untiled allocation failed.

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory
```

Module agpgart is loaded. It used to be builtin, but since I got

this error, I recompiled it as module, but nothing.

Kernel 2.6.30.4

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel 2.9.1

Any suggestion or idea about why the agpgart module is not created

although I have the support enabled?

Thanks,

S.

Ps. Everything used to work until I did some mess with my system.Last edited by emitrax on Sat Dec 19, 2009 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gami

Please check that you have compiled the correct platform specific agpgart helper module in addition to the platform independent agpgart module. For example, if you've got a machine with an intel chipset, you need intel-agp, or on a VIA motherboard you would use via-agp.

----------

## emitrax

Thanks for the reply.

Support is in place.

```
xartime linux # grep -i agp .config

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

Modules are loaded.

```
xartime linux # lsmod | grep agp

intel_agp              22980  1 

agpgart                30480  1 intel_agp
```

Any other idea?

----------

## albright

just to make sure, you have built the driver

and the kernel i915 module?

----------

## emitrax

Here is the driver

```

emitrax@xartime ~ $ eix -I intel

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  2.6.3-r1 ~2.7.1 2.8.1 ~2.9.0 2.9.1 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.9.1(15:29:57 12/13/09)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

```

And the module

```
emitrax@xartime ~ $ grep  915 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

```

As I said, it used to work. I have not idea why the agpgart device

is not created. I also tried loading the agpgart and intel-agp myself, but nothing.

----------

## albright

what intel card to you have?

----------

## emitrax

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 
```

----------

## albright

mysterious ... did you try to rebuild xorg-server?

----------

## emitrax

Yes. After a few tries I decided to update it to the latest version (1.7.X that is).

To summarize, I need to

- build the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver

- build the agp module

- build the intel-agp module

- build the i915 module

just in case I'm missing something.

As I said agpgart device doesn't get created. I'll see if I can get

some kernel messages during boot about agp tonight when I get home.

Thanks for you interest and suggestions.

----------

## emitrax

Recompiling/Updating udev fixed the problem.

Thanks for the support.

S.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

>  Report this post   Reply with quote 
> 
>   Recompiling/Updating udev fixed the problem. 

 

glad it's fixed - I never would have thought of udev as the

problem  :Confused: 

----------

